# Table Saw Milling



## woodchucker (May 23, 2009)

Hello:

I'm new, and this is my first post. I'm wondering how I can use my home table saw to mill small logs, say, about 3' to 4' long and about 5" or 6" in. in diameter in oak, redwood or other woods. Is this a common practice and are there any drawbacks as to damaging the saw?

Thanks for any help.

Woodchucker


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not very well, if at all.*

Tablesaws like to have one straight edge and one flat surface to make parallel cuts against the fence and table surface. It's hard to get there from a round log. And the depth of cut of a 10" TS blade is between 3 and 3 1/2" , so that won't make a one pass cut. Your best bet for milling the logs you describe is a 12" or 14" bandsaw, which you will make use of for a lifetime of woodworking projects. Fitted with a suitable 1/2" 3 tpi blade you can saw straight boards and resaw them as well. Sorry to discourage you, but for what you describe a TS would not be a good choice, nor a safe one. :no:bill


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

funny, i was thinking about trying this with some elm i have outside just 30 minutes ago.


----------

